

How and where do you get beta testers ? - Stasyan

What are the ways for recruiting some beta testers for your product ? (Besides asking friends to do beta testing)
======
pierrefar
Find an online community relevant to your product and just ask.

Find a local university or college and offer free beer or munchies for some
students to test your product.

If you already have a community (mailing list, forum, twitter followers),
relevant or not, ask them.

